# Pharmacist in need of a favor...



## vaughndk (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello:

I have been a pharmacist in the United States for nearly 12 years. I've worked in the hospital setting but for the last several years I've worked in a community pharmacy. My wife and I travel to Europe twice a year and always go back to the same places (Barcelona, Marseilles, and Lucca (Italy)). It is our dream to move to Europe, even if it's for a short time and I've heard of how difficult it is to move there and gain citizenship status, but I feel anything good is worth a challenge. I've also heard that certain professions are 'in need' in foreign countries and sometimes gaining citizenship is easier based on your profession.

What I am trying to find out is what are the requirements for a pharmacist, from the United States, to work in Italy, Spain, or France. Here in the United States it's not all that difficult for a pharmacist from another country to work here. They basically have to show that they've attended a pharmacy program and take the state boards, and of course know English. I have searched everywhere online and cannot find what the requirements are for me to be able to work as a pharmacist in these countries. I am fairly fluent in Italian and Spanish so that wouldn't be an issue for me.

I need a favor from someone already living in Italy. Could someone please help me find out what the requirements are for a pharmacist from the United States to be able to work in Italy? I don't know if asking a local pharmacist/druggist would help, or if they would be able to provide some contact information to the department who handles pharmacist licenses.

If you need any information, please let me know and thank you in advance.

Sincerely
David


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

vaughndk said:


> Hello:
> 
> I have been a pharmacist in the United States for nearly 12 years. I've worked in the hospital setting but for the last several years I've worked in a community pharmacy. My wife and I travel to Europe twice a year and always go back to the same places (Barcelona, Marseilles, and Lucca (Italy)). It is our dream to move to Europe, even if it's for a short time and I've heard of how difficult it is to move there and gain citizenship status, but I feel anything good is worth a challenge. I've also heard that certain professions are 'in need' in foreign countries and sometimes gaining citizenship is easier based on your profession.
> hi i know a phamrmachist who could help you she speaks good english please contact me though my ref on this site
> ...


i know of some one who could help you contact me click on my name


----------



## vaughndk (Sep 21, 2010)

pudd 2 said:


> i know of some one who could help you contact me click on my name


Pudd: I clicked on your name but don't see anything that lets me send you a message.

Thanks
David


----------

